# Sage, goes from tornado to dog show



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

As you guys know, we rode out the tornado in Moore in my little house on Monday. Carly, Sage and Russell were all crammed in my closet with us when the big ol' EF-5 tornado hit. 

Sage is entered in the big Tulsa dog show this weekend. Four all breed shows, and 2 GSD specialties. With all the tornado stuff going on in my neighborhood, I knew I couldn't go to the show, _plus_ the minivan we bought 3 weeks ago that I was supposed to take to the dog show, was declared totaled by the insurance company yesterday. We still don't have electricity...

So yesterday, I walked Sage out of the neighborhood, down to the high school south of me, where my breeder picked her up. It was as close as she could get to our house. So off my little Sagey went, to go show in Tulsa.

I woke up awhile ago to a text from my breeder that said "And... Win. Best of Breed over 3 Specials. Judge said, easy choice". 

I was so sleepy, that I didn't know which dog she was talking about, LOL. Her male, my Sage, our friend's dog Maggie?? She texted "tornado dog is BOB". 

OMG.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

This is Sage (from a recent win), just to let you know who she is, LOL:


Sage (close-up) by KarmicWhimsy, on Flickr


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Glad you are ok! Congratulations!


Lee


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: Way to go Sage!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I am so happy for your win! Wishing you all the best. Just felt sickened and helpless watching all of that unfold on tv. My heart is with you!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats...and OMG...what a stunning dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations! Sage is very beautiful.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats to you and Sage. Glad you are alright.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys  I was whining all night long about how much I missed Sage. She is my heart dog, no doubt about it.

I am just beside myself that I can't be up in Tulsa to watch that girl in the Group ring. She is really a stunning dog, and (at the risk of making everyone crazy with talk of "side gait") she absolutely floats when she moves. My breeder called me and said "she set the bar pretty high in the ring today". I like that, LOL.

That win today was a bright spot in a very dismal and depressing week!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

UPDATE:

At the Specialty this afternoon, Sage went Reserve. We show again tomorrow morning at another Specialty. Hopefully, she'll do good. She's finally reached the stage that she's ready to win. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations! What a way to brighten such a tough time! Glad to hear that you made it through the storm in one piece.
Sheilah


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a BIG congrats! such good news with all thats going on


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats! She's a magnificent dog and I'm sure she will do great tomorrow as well.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow! way to go! Sorry you weren't able to go with her but congrats on the win! That's awesome.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats!!!! That is amazing!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

After seeing that pic it is no wonder that Sage is BOB


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!! True testament to her character to be be able to weather such a huge storm and turn around and win in the ring. 

She is stunning!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

*UPDATE*:

Saturday: Best of Breed (all breed show - entry of 26, but I don't know if any were absent)
Saturday GSD Specialty: Reserve
Sunday GSD Specialty: Reserve


Looks like that BOB the first day out might have been the high point, lol. Hey, I'll take it. 
May or may not show tomorrow. It's a major in bitches, and Sage needs it. However, rumor has it that one of the handlers left 2 of the bitches at home, breaking our major. SERIOUSLY? I managed to got my tornado dog here, and he breaks the major? Sometimes dog show people can be such idiots.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

